# Punching Bag.



## Chode (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm currently overweigh, and I'm wondering if I go on the punching bag approximently 30 mins a day, would I lose weight?

I weight 240 pounds, i'm 5"6' and only 16 years old.

I really need to lose weight...

I also tend to workout now and then...

I can bench press about 170 pounds once.

Thanks.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 17, 2004)

Youy sound like you're in some sorry ass shape. No offense. Research, Research, Research! I can't stress that enough. Read all the stickys on this website, and then go over to www.bodybuilding.com and search their article database. Hitting a heavy bag for 30 minutes a day is harder than you think, but yeah it is a good cardiovascular excerise.


----------



## spartan (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm an amature boxer who fights once a month. Man I think you should consider many other options for your workout, rather than just hitting a heavy bag for 30 min a day. That is insane as a heavybag routine is very, very high impact exercise and should only be done every second to third day. Too much and you can damage your hands, elbows and shoulders. I suggest you go to ROSS BOXING forums and talk to some of the pro's there. They can steer you in the right direction. I train for 3 hrs a day and using proper technique and drills I can only hit the bag for a maximum of 12 mins. 30 min is just asking for trouble.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 17, 2004)

Spartan, you get alot more cordinated when you started boxing? I'm considering getting into it..


----------



## spartan (Feb 17, 2004)

Yes, you would definitly become far more coordinated training as a boxer. Your reflexes, agility, speed and stamina increase greatly. Boxing is a sport that requires a tremendous amount of fitness and anaerobic capicity. wieght training is benificial but is a very small part of boxing. Like 5% of training.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Chode *_
> I'm currently overweigh, and I'm wondering if I go on the punching bag approximently 30 mins a day, would I lose weight?
> 
> I weight 240 pounds, i'm 5"6' and only 16 years old.
> ...



Beyond working out, you probably need to change you diet as well.  Diet is a very essential part of losing weight.  I think you should focus more on other cardiovascular exercises like bike riding, jogging, or swimming.  

I think swimming is the best because of the low impact on the body with resistance.  I also seem to recall reading something about swimming burning the most calories of any exercise.

Some weight lifting could also help because more muscle = higher metabolism.  You will burn more fat even while sleeping with more muscle.


----------



## Chode (Feb 18, 2004)

So, what would happen if I just continued working out 3 days a week for at least 12 weeks?

Would the fat go? and just be muscle?


----------



## plouffe (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by spartan *_
> Yes, you would definitly become far more coordinated training as a boxer. Your reflexes, agility, speed and stamina increase greatly. Boxing is a sport that requires a tremendous amount of fitness and anaerobic capicity. wieght training is benificial but is a very small part of boxing. Like 5% of training.




Simular to the diffeculty of Wrestling?


----------



## Skib (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Chode *_
> I can bench press about 170 pounds once.



but the real question is how much can you squat?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Chode *_
> I'm currently overweigh, and I'm wondering if I go on the punching bag approximently 30 mins a day, would I lose weight?
> 
> I weight 240 pounds, i'm 5"6' and only 16 years old.
> ...



I am sure you would, but why not address your diet, and instead of working out "now and then", do it on a regular basis?

not to mention the damage you will be doing to your joints punching that bag every day.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Chode *_
> So, what would happen if I just continued working out 3 days a week for at least 12 weeks?
> 
> Would the fat go? and just be muscle?



not too much would happen if you do not address your diet and nutrition.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 18, 2004)

hey faty, lol sorry, had to say it, listen man stop being so fucking lazy and get into a gym and start running, and stop fucking around, start working out and researching about bodybuilding, stop eating so much and watch your body because you only get one, plus man, you are only 16 if you dont take care of yourself right now and get into shape then you are gona feel pretty fucking bad later on when you start chasing pussy (not that you dont do it now im just saying), so go read lots more stuff about bodybuilding and get ur fat ass to the gym and run that ass off


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 18, 2004)

also stop taking the easy way out and start sweaating man, we would all have 6-pax if it was that easy


----------



## Skib (Feb 18, 2004)

^^^ blunt, yet honest


----------

